# Looking for Honda snowblower



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Have the current Honda dual stage snowblowers been discontinued? I am looking for a HS928WAS...I called a few stores and none have any in stock and they say they won't be getting any more this year. One store told me that model is discontinued


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

I think he meant the HS1332WAS was discontinued. The 9 hp is a top seller.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

They still show several 2 stage models on their web site.
Honda Snow Blowers and Snow Throwers


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

I know they are on the honda site...but no one I called has any. I even tried jacks small engines and they said they won be getting anymore this year. Maybe they are transitioning the dual stage machines to the new ones which will be made in the USA.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

The local Honda dealership has a few dual stage.. From the big ones to the small.. and they have a bunch of the single stage.
The sales guy did mention they can order any at any time..

But that is here in Canada.. eh?

Maybe they have an allotment for the year.. and once is depleted that's it...


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Malba, Go to a John Deere dealer. They carry Honda single stage and dual blowers.


----------

